# DEAD TRUMPETER SWAN



## marie sellers hollinger (Mar 4, 2007)

Our 7/8 yr old male Trumpeter Swan died Feb 2007. Good condition, freezer frozen in plastic. $300 plus shipping. 
marie, iowa
[email protected]


----------

